# Kinda boob question, to transport a bike in the bed of a truck?



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

So i have a pick up truck, and i place my bike in the back of it to transport it places. Is this bad practice?


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

yes... get this...


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

Or something similar to that. It will save your paint. And it will save you from messing up components.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> So i have a pick up truck, and i place my bike in the back of it to transport it places. Is this bad practice?


How exactly do you place it in the back?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> How exactly do you place it in the back?


I lay it down in the bed. I have some extra floormats i place underneath.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Bill Dobie (Jul 22, 2014)

Do not lay flat in bed. Use something as cheap as this. $20.00 at performance.














Better yet if your truck is a 4 door put it in the back seat.


----------



## faulker479 (Jan 12, 2015)

Don't you have a Tacoma with the built in tie-down rails?

i have two of these

RockyMounts DriveShaft SD Truck Bed Rail Bike Carrier - Thru-Axle and Standard Fork Mount - Bolt On RockyMounts Truck Bed Bike Racks RKY1085 

or you could get one of these so you can lock up the bike.

RockyMounts Clutch SD Truck Bed Rail Bike Carrier - Fork Mount - Bolt On RockyMounts Truck Bed Bike Racks RKY011

Edit:

Just looked at the price again. Seems like they have gone up quite a bit since I purchased mine.
Reason I got the ones I did is because it came with mounting hardware that, believe it or not, is hard to find and was able to handle bikes with through axles.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

I have a 2x4 that I bolted a fork mount to. It sits in the garage and when I want to take my bike somewhere I just put it in the bed of the truck or in the back of my Tahoe.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

Bill Dobie said:


> Do not lay flat in bed. Use something as cheap as this. $20.00 at performance.
> 
> View attachment 308446
> View attachment 308447


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

pittcanna said:


> I lay it down in the bed. I have some extra floormats i place underneath.


It's what I do on those rare occasions now when I drive somewhere to go on a ride. Depending on how it comes to rest, the bike touches the (plastic) bed floor at the taped handlebar, the pedal tip, the rear wheel quick release nut or the rear wheel tire. Never any scratches on the bike or other problems.

I for some reason you really need your bike to be standing upright, you can lean it against the rear of the cab and secure it with a bungee cord stretched from the left to the right bed rail. Or, as almost everyone here suggested, get one of those fork mounts.


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

Why is it OK to lay it down inside a vehicle like a SUV but not a truck bed? 

My truck has a plastic bed liner and I lay my bike down in it whenever I need to take it somewhere that I can't ride to either for distance or because I'm leaving my bike there for service. Longest drive has been about 90 minutes. I've had no issues doing that.


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

It depends on how picky you are about you bike. If you don't mind a few wear marks on the handlbar tape or quick releases it is probably just fine. I wouldn't do it. But, then again I would never again use a bumper rack. 

I transported our two bicycles in the bed of a pickup truck for about four years using a device like shown in Posts #7 and #10. 

The device mounts the bikes upright and only the rear tire and fork tips touch the truck. The bed protects the bicycles from rear end accidents (supposedly the most common auto type accident) which a bumper hitch doesn't. The cab protects the bikes from most bugs and other air born hazards, which a roof rack doesn't. Even when moving through the rain, bikes in the truck bed behind the cab receive a surprising amount of protection. When you stop the protection stops.

Carrying your bikes inside a large MonsterMobile, like a Chevy Suburban, is about the only thing better than a truck bed. Well, maybe a bike trailer is as good or better but, I see so few of those in my travels as to consider them irrelevant. 

Enjoy your bikes and your truck.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Scar said:


> It depends on how picky you are about you bike. If you don't mind a few wear marks on the handlbar tape or quick releases it is probably just fine. I wouldn't do it. But, then again I would never again use a bumper rack.
> 
> I transported our two bicycles in the bed of a pickup truck for about four years using a device like shown in Posts #7 and #10.
> 
> ...


"Monster?" It doesn't have to be monster at all... I have a Honda Element. It's a really small vehicle. OK, it was engineered by Tupperware... So what. I can fit, hmmm, I have had 3 bikes. Front wheels ON. I don't strap down or tie anything. I just put my bike (or bikes) in the car and go. If you are thoughtful, you won't have any jostling around or anything...


----------



## gearloose (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's my way of handling this. Two small cables with "S" hooks on each end running from saddle rails to eyes in bed of truck.

Ratchet strap running through front wheel between to front eyes. Pull ratchet strap tight, and it tensions the two small cables. I've used this system for hundreds of miles with no problems. At the end of the trip, the cables and strap go behind the seat.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Once in a while I will lay my bike in the bed of my truck. I will lay it drive side up, on an old quilt and I will bungee the back wheel so the bike does not move.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

bmach said:


> Once in a while I will lay my bike in the bed of my truck. I will lay it drive side up, on an old quilt and I will bungee the back wheel so the bike does not move.


That's exactly how I always do it. Not the best option but works.


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> "Monster?" It doesn't have to be monster at all... I have a Honda Element. It's a really small vehicle. OK, it was engineered by Tupperware... So what. I can fit, hmmm, I have had 3 bikes. Front wheels ON. I don't strap down or tie anything. I just put my bike (or bikes) in the car and go. If you are thoughtful, you won't have any jostling around or anything...


What size bikes do you have? I've never owned an Element but I would be curious to see if my 59cm and size Large bikes would fit along with my wife's bike and related gear. At least in a way that doesn't scratch them up. Do you put two bikes and gear in there?

I can, and have, stuffed my wife's 48cm bike in the back seat of my son's Civic, but it isn't a solution I would often use.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Scar said:


> What size bikes do you have? I've never owned an Element but I would be curious to see if my 59cm and size Large bikes would fit along with my wife's bike and related gear. At least in a way that doesn't scratch them up. Do you put two bikes and gear in there?
> 
> I can, and have, stuffed my wife's 48cm bike in the back seat of my son's Civic, but it isn't a solution I would often use.


I have a 58 and a 56. My daughter has a hybrid that I DO have to take off the front wheel. But my road bikes are easy as pie. I can put one rear seat up out of the way and it makes a nice lane for a bike, I put the front wheel just a little into the center console area and everything is held nice and snug. Funny little cars... But practical.


----------



## reubenc (Jul 22, 2015)

PBL450 said:


> "Monster?" It doesn't have to be monster at all... I have a Honda Element. It's a really small vehicle. OK, it was engineered by Tupperware... So what. I can fit, hmmm, I have had 3 bikes. Front wheels ON. I don't strap down or tie anything. I just put my bike (or bikes) in the car and go. If you are thoughtful, you won't have any jostling around or anything...


I was able to fit three mountain bikes and three adults in my Honda Fit tiny hatchback. Granted, we had to take both wheels off and it was cramped, but it technically worked.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

This guy has it right.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a fork attachment on my toolbox but sometimes I'll lay my bikes on the NDS. Having this: Bedrug Bedliners, Truck Bedliners, Bedrugs, Truck Bed Liners, Cargo Van Mats BedRug - Next Generation Bedliner helps a ton.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

LuckyB said:


> This is what I use when I take my bikes in the truck. I have two of them lag screwed to a 2X4 that is cut to fit in between the bed indents on the inside of the bed. When I'm back I take the board out and prop it in the corner of the garage.


This is what I do. The only difference is mine are bolted to a 1x6 that is the width of the bed, because that is what I had. The front wheel can be laid in the bed or stuck behind the seat.

My truck is an F150 with a cap and my 59cm bike fits.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

velodog said:


> This is what I do. The only difference is mine are bolted to a 1x6 that is the width of the bed, because that is what I had. The front wheel can be laid in the bed or stuck behind the seat.
> 
> My truck is an F150 with a cap and my 59cm bike fits.


I used to do that as well. note: strap the rear down if the fork end is forward in the bed. I had the bars hit the rear glass on my Dakota in an panic stop when it pivoted on the Delta QR clamp mounted on the 2x6. Lucky no damage happened to STIs or the glass...
I used a light tie down across the back of bikes after that...


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

robt57 said:


> I used to do that as well. note: strap the rear down if the fork end is forward in the bed. I had the bars hit the rear glass on my Dakota in an panic stop when it pivoted on the Delta QR clamp mounted on the 2x6. Lucky no damage happened to STIs or the glass...
> I used a light tie down across the back of bikes after that...


With the cap I always roll the rear wheel toward the front, and mount the fork towards the rear. I do have a 2x4 in the rear indents that LuckyB uses and that keeps everything from rolling around back there.

I also drive more sensibly while the bikes are back there.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

And here I thought that we were gonna be talking about something like this...









Sorry, I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

reubenc said:


> I was able to fit three mountain bikes and three adults in my Honda Fit tiny hatchback. Granted, we had to take both wheels off and it was cramped, but it technically worked.
> View attachment 308474


Thats a serious accomplishment!


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

......no workie too good when have toneau cover......

Oh, and I first i saw the title of this thread and was thinking: saggy, firm, a handful, double d, and other random thoughts.

I like turtles.


----------



## Shegens (Sep 14, 2013)

All of those solutions work fine unless you have a hard bedcover on the truck like the A.R.E. on mine. I bought a Bedrug for my truck. They are expensive but worth every penny. The entire bed of my truck, plus the underside of the A.R.E., is wall-to-wall padded carpet. I carry the granddaughter's bike back there, drivetrain up, and it fits perfectly with no scratches. 

http://www.bedrug.com/


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Scar said:


> What size bikes do you have? I've never owned an Element but I would be curious to see if my 59cm and size Large bikes would fit along with my wife's bike and related gear. At least in a way that doesn't scratch them up. Do you put two bikes and gear in there?
> 
> I can, and have, stuffed my wife's 48cm bike in the back seat of my son's Civic, but it isn't a solution I would often use.


I also have a Honda Element. I use a 2X4 with fork mounts. With both back seats folded up against the side, I can get two bikes inside. If I take out the seats, I can get 3 bikes inside. I can also get our tandem inside the Element.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

velodog said:


> And here I thought that we were gonna be talking about something like this...
> 
> View attachment 308482
> 
> ...


The only guy who responded to the thread TITLE!

It's a BOOB question, Jeeze how hard is it to read!


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I lay my bikes down all the time in the bed, always on the non drive side. Never had an issue. I have a toneau cover so that is the main reason so to keep the bike under the cover and out of the weather and or prying eyes.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

velodog said:


> And here I thought that we were gonna be talking about something like this...
> 
> View attachment 308482


Of course you did. "Boob" in any thread title means one thing only...and to discuss something other than boobs is a major buzzkill.

With all respect to the lovely ladies on the board...


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lets bring this thread back to life. I just bought a new Ram 1500 quad cab. In the past I used the fork mounted to a 2x4. I had the 2x4 mounted in my last truck bed. Unfortunately this truck does not have any cutouts like that and I do not want to drill in to the bed. Looking for other options.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

smoothie7 said:


> Lets bring this thread back to life. I just bought a new Ram 1500 quad cab. In the past I used the fork mounted to a 2x4. I had the 2x4 mounted in my last truck bed. Unfortunately this truck does not have any cutouts like that and I do not want to drill in to the bed. Looking for other options.


I saw this:
Thule 822XT Bed-Rider 2 Bike Rack - Allspeed Cyclery and Snow Store


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

A rack like Pitt pointed out works well, I had one that I made and never had an issue. 

If you've got a cap on the truck you could mount a coupla axle type brkts. to a 1x6 or 1x10 the width of the bed and you can secure that to a coupla 1x2's or 2x4's that would stretch from the rear of the wheel wells to the closed tailgate to keep it from sliding. I've got one like this now that works well.


----------



## apn (Mar 1, 2012)

The fork mounts are perfect. A friend of mine can line up three bikes in the back of his F-150. However, lockable/security skewers are a good idea if the bike(s) is/are of value and/or the truck may be left unattended for a short while.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Guys, why don't you stay on topic?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Pirx said:


> Guys, why don't you stay on topic?


Excuse me.... you're not on topic either. Boobs *&* Trucks


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, it's even possible I'm completely off, and this is what they're really talking about:


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Pirx said:


> Well, it's even possible I'm completely off, and this is what they're really talking about:


True. Or maybe it's boob on a truck. Notice the thread title is "boob" not boobs.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I do the same, but have a moving blanket to lay them on.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

bellzisu said:


> yes... get this...


yes this,, but I attch the brackets directly to the bed of the truck!!
Boobs go in the cab!!


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

I have a canopy on my truck, so the above would be a PITA. I have a 2x4 cut the width of the bed with a cheap swagman bracket screwed on it, I load the boke back wheel fist so I dont have to crawl into the bed each time I want to load.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

well, this got derailed quickly. haha


----------

